# A toast to our moderators



## HellHound (Mar 20, 2003)

A toast to our level-handed and level-headed moderators in these trying times when everyone is a little more prone to slips and spills and irritation.

Cheers, to keeping the forums sane!




(discreetly attempting to rub the brown off my nose now)


----------



## Urbanmech (Mar 20, 2003)

I'll second that!  

Thanks for the great work, all you moderators, in keeping EN World a friendly and open place to discuss our favorite hobbies.

BRAVO!


----------



## Skade (Mar 20, 2003)

I can;t say it any better than these two chaps have.  Thanks, every one of you.


-Kane


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 20, 2003)

This is the finest moderator staff on any boards anywhere.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 20, 2003)

_raises glass_


----------



## Henry (Mar 20, 2003)

And in an ultimate display of moderation, I'm moving this to meta.

On behalf of the mod's, thanks, all!


----------



## HellHound (Mar 20, 2003)

I was wondering how long it would take to be moved to Meta.

I almost reported this post as being off-topic for the forum it was in myself!



Moderate on, in moderation, moderators!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2003)

The Moderators are truely and amazing bunch of good guys.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 20, 2003)

A big "thumbs up" for the moderators.  EN World has grown tremendously, and the moderators have kept pace with people coming to the boards.  The moderators have also tried to keep things calm in difficult times.

So, thanks for all the hard work.  I think your efforts have made EN World a place where people can comfortably visit without fear of insult or attack.  Let us remember to try to treat our fellow posters with the same respect that we would ask for ourselves.


----------



## s/LaSH (Mar 20, 2003)

It's like chilling with Solars after traipsing through the Abyss. I've seen horrible things out there, but ENWorld is gloriously not evil. I raise my Ambrosia.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 20, 2003)

Horacio raises his coffee mug to thanks the moderators for their great work, once more (with feeling )


----------



## Umbran (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes!  Hail to those who keep this place from going to heck in a handbasket.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 20, 2003)

Hurrah!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 20, 2003)

*Tallarn raises his pint*

"It comes in pints?"


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 20, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> **Tallarn raises his pint*
> 
> "It comes in pints?" *



Bastard! I just drank my last one! 

Oh well:

Cheers! (after all, how will the mods know I drank it ten minutes ago?)

Rav


----------



## Airwolf (Mar 20, 2003)

Airwolf raises his BajaFresh plastic cup full of a wicked mixure of Coke and Mt. Dew.  Bravo!!


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 21, 2003)

wait a minute! we can drink here? i thought this was like a dry county or a freshman dorm or something!

 this changes everything!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2003)

If this place were dry, you think Sir Osis would be around?


----------

